# Dog Spleen Removal



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Has anybody, direct experience of Dog Spleen Removal :?: 
Our Daughters Elledog is in trouble, her own vet thinks the spleen needs removing as it is enlarged, she has not yet had a biopsy, but it is not suspected cancer.
Yesterday, last night, Elledog was shaking and was rushed to an Emergency Vet, who has recommended not to have a Biopsy, but go straight for a Spleen Removal  She did seem to know her stuff!
I have done a Google and read of possible cardiac problems, after the removal.
Elledog is nearly 14 years old, a hienz 57 and both Vets seem to think, that apart from the Spleen problem, she is quite healthy. She has numerous growths on her body, but the Vets say this is normal and they don't think Cancerous.
Any advise would be much appreciated, as Elle, is part of our family.
I wonder about quality of life! Elle dog is so very important to our Daughter, probably, even more so than us.
Daughter, is not having a very good start to the year, as only last week, she had to have her heating boiler replaced


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Grath so sorry to hear about your elledog ,

But if that was my 10 yrs old Jolie

,I would look at how she is eating and her general well being

I.E is she eating properly and ENJOYING her food ,

Is she in pain, and for how long ,and how much,

Has her toiletry habits changed,

If the answers are in the negative I would personally take the decision to have her put to sleep, so she dies in a quiet ,safe ,dignified way especially at 14yrs of age and I would have it done at home, so all the family can say goodbye and the dog is less stressed,

I hope it all works out for you and she recovers, but now is the time you might have to repay all that loyalty and love with some hard love of your own 

The most important thing is the dogs well being, not yours nor your families but the dogs 

I know what you are going through I have had dogs all my life 

So So sorry, my thoughts are with you 

Regards David


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Daf, yes we know all that, and I have told daughter similar.
She does eat well, a bottomless pit :lol: she is on very expensive special food from France (can't remember the name, they have a huge plant on the south coast road) as it took us years to find out she had allergies to most things in normal dog food and treats. For instance, she can't have Soya, or Wheat, both are in most foods. She costs a fortune to feed  
We don't think she is in pain, except maybe yesterday


edit
Just checked her food. It is Royal Canin non allergic!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Update.
Well, just had a phone call from Mrs McGrath, who was Elledog sitting, and Daughter has taken Elledog to her own Vets and it was decided to do a chest exray, open her up today and inspect the spleen and liver, and depending on what they see, either take a biopsy of Spleen and Liver or remove the Spleen there and then.
Elle is not very well, so they decided there was little choice, if Elle is to survive, than proceed today  
Apart from this, the Vets say she is a very healthy dog, 8) 
Fingers crossed!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Fingers crossed for Elledog. I do hope the spleen removal is not needed. I put my old dog through, what turned out to be, major surgery at the age of thirteen. She, like Elle, was very fit and literally bounced into the vet's. The small op turned into a major op and we lost her 3 days later 

Do keep us posted.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

So sorry to read of the worry you are going through. Perhaps it is better they operate today when she is relatively fit rather than wait until she has gone further downhill and would take the op. and recovery so much longer. 

Fingers crossed for a good outcome.

Thinking of you all.

Sue


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Elle at Christmas


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

My thoughts are with Ellie 

And her family

Aldra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Never an easy time and I hope things progress well, it is always better to do surgery while the animal is fairly fit - apart from needing the surgery, as hopefully she will literally bounce back.

The spleen has a role in the immune system in humans (and I suspect dogs) so it may be that she will require antibiotics fairly routinely afterwards, but hopefully that will be just a minor step forward.

Do keep us posted how things progress today and over the next few days,

Best wishes to all,

Dave


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

I really hope it all works out and Elle is on the mend soon, she looks like a wonderful dog (very like one of my old dogs)

We had the most brilliant Border Collie called Ben, you couldn't have met a more calm, friendly intelligent dog but he developed a problem with his heart after catching a virus (caused by swimming in an old pond), we were faced with a similar dilemma and chose to have the vets do everything they could to save him, in every other way he had been very healthy.
The vets at the Royal Dick vetenary Hosp fitted him with a pacemaker and we had many happy years with him after that so I believe there is always hope, even for a dog who would be classed as elderly, as long as they are otherwise healthy enough they can recover from operations much quicker than you or I could.
Fingers crossed for Elle.

Jim.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just had a quick update by text. Exact words by text as Daughter is in a meeting.
She is out, had Spleen removed, she is ok!  
That is all I know!


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Sounds like very good news  
Remember she will not realise the implications of her op. so won't worry about about them. She will probably be more annoyed about having to wear the lampshade thing! Hopefully after a few days recovery she will be back to her usual self.

Sue


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for the concern Guys & Gals.
The latest news from the Vets is, that she is drinking water, she refused dog food, but ate ham :lol: 
Apparently, her Spleen was very enlarged, lumpy bumpy and an unusual shape. It has been sent away, with a liver biopsy for tests.
We will be collecting her in our car as it is an estate, and it will be easier for her to get into.
Will update later


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

UPDATE

Well. we just collected Elledog from the Vets, apparently she has been very good, they seem to love her as she is a regular.
Daughter was a little peed off, because, when they let Elle into the consultancy room, she walked straight past her and came to Mrs G and me :lol: 
We did see photo's of the spleen and it was horrible, definitely better out than in  
Elle had a little petting, and then nearly fell asleep on the hard floor of the consultancy room, quite understandable after such a large operation. Again, she was nearly asleep in the car, just a 5 minute journey to Daughters home.
We didn't stay, as we thought it better to let her settle and go to sleep. Anyway, it is a long convalescent time, 6 months in total with no walkies for a couple of weeks, and even then, just little meanders!
Back to the Vets on Wednesday, for a check up and pain killers to be administered by Daughter.
So, in conclusion, Elle is looking promising, we still await the results of the biopsy for the Spleen and Liver. Fingers and toes crossed for a good recovery.
Thanks to everybody who contribted to the thread 8) 
A BIG THANK YOU 8)


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I've only just seen this thread and am pleased about the current situation and wish Elledog well.

Being Heinz57 has probably helped matters as I'm sure it improves the breed :wink: 

Best wishes, or is that woofs, from my 2


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Daughter recently purchased one of these, and we used it tonight as Elle got into our estate.

Brilliant piece of kit 8) 8) She got hers from a discount shop.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pet-Gear-Tr...8&qid=1421696648&sr=8-6&keywords=DOG+CAR+RAMP


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I saw one of those being used yesterday for a large less mobile old retriever type dog as it allowed access with quite a small slope, and no need to jump or be lifted in.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I am surprised that no member has come forward with direct knowledge. With the amount of dog owners here I thought somebody must have had a similar experience with their dog having a Spleen removal.
Mind you, it is probably better that nobody else experiences this.
Anyway, if anybody has, it would be much appreciated to know how things went and if there are any later problems. Maybe the immune system! The Vets tell me it is not as important as in humans.
Thanks


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Garth

I have experience with the whole of the intestines of a dog falling out after a botched operation much of them dead

The house looked like the chainsaw massacre 

I have experience of a dog who having most of those dead intestines removed eventually recovered and replaced his weight against all odds

A bit more to be honest :lol: 

And I have memories of a Scottish vet, not as big as the dog, battling all night to save him, and in the following days telling me "I just love this dog, he's almost Human in the way he interacts "

They are wonderful creatures

No wonder they are so special

Stay in there Elle

You are loved to bits

And one day you will pass from this life
Still loved to bits

But leaving a very special legacy to those you loved so well

Aldra


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Elledog has had a reasonable night, walked the boards from about 4 this morning. She can have more pain killers at noon!
Mrs McGrath is on her way over to visit Elledog 
Daughter had little sleep as she was on guard all night, alongside Elle, downstairs.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Glad to hear positive news, she will be feeling the pain of the incision, but AFAIK the spleen has no nerves connected to the sensory system so that should not be causing problems.

Dogs make much better patients than men (a/c my wife who is a nurse), she says they are like children and don't lay around thinking things are bad - they simply get up and get on - as Shadow did for Sandra.

I just wish that I had the eloquence of Sandra in the superb way she expresses such things.....

They also of course, have a very special place since the love that they give us is totally unconditional (provided they get fed :lol: ), but the welcome they give whenever they see us reflects their inner love.

Keep Elliedog well, no too many treats (well perhaps just a few), and please keep us posted,

Dave


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Glad to hear positive news, she will be feeling the pain of the incision, but AFAIK the spleen has no nerves connected to the sensory system so that should not be causing problems.
> 
> Dogs make much better patients than men (a/c my wife who is a nurse), she says they are like children and don't lay around thinking things are bad - they simply get up and get on - as Shadow did for Sandra.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave, and Sandra, I agree about Sandra' post, it was quite touching 8) 
I wouldn't sell yourself short as you have quite a way with words  
Regarding keeping members informed. You know I will, as I would never start a thread and not tell the outcome, I think, or hope, that members who do that are in the minority.
Anyway, Daughter has just telephoned me, as I was posting and she informs me that she is quite happy will Elle 8) She is eating and even barked, but no tail wagging as yet.
thanks again

edit
I think Elle's operation has put paid to our planned trip, as we do need to dog sit, but she is worth it!


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Great news all round ,I can start uncrossing everything now


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Garth, check with the vet

The painkillers may not be strong enough and it is possible to keep her free of pain and anxiety

know how your daughter feels, shadow was not allowed to tackle the stairs so we sat up with him for 10 nights

Well to be honest alberts more than me, he slept on the reclining chair

Looking back over 50 yrs, it was always mostly albert who sat up nights with sick kids as well

So pleased that Ellie is well on the road to recovery

Sandra


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Sandra, Daughter is in contact with the Vets, they even telephoned to check all was OK.
Pain killer have been talked about!


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Read the first post and filled with dread as I trawled my way through thinking the worst. 

I was so relieved to hear everything is going well and Elle is on the road to recovery. 

Could give you as much advice as you want about human spleen but know very little about dogs...sorry!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Had a serious scare tonight   
Elle's heart was pounding fast, so Tammie, our Daughter took Elle back to the Vets
The Vets say, her recovery is fantastic for her age, well above expectations. They think the heart pounding was due to pain, so extra pain relief has been given and she is expected to be quite dopey!
We don't need to go tomorrow for the scheduled check up as the vets are quite happy with Elle's recovery.
Wow! what a relief, as I have been reading all sorts of things and nothing sounded good  
You wouldn't believe what a gentle dog she is, you can take a bone out of her mouth and she would let you 8) But the window cleaner wouldn't come into the house :lol: 
Anyway, we can sleep a little easier now!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Good

I'm glad the vet sorted the pain

After the first op shadow couldn't rest
We were at our wits end with a dog who couldn't rest day or night

In spite of repeated returns to the vet

Once his intestines fell out we knew why

When he came home following the repair, by a different vet

His pain was under control
And each day saw an improvement

A dopey Elliesounds good to me

She needs calm and rest free of pain

Thinking of her

Get well soon girl 

Aldra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Pain control for animals or humans is essential and so much harder for animals as they cannot tell us verbally "ouch that is hurting" but merely use their normal innate responses to show it....

Well done for noticing and for following it through I am sure that she will continue to make good progress and will soon be back sharing her bones with you....  

Dave


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks, quick phone update. Elle is as high as a kite, and hanging in


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Our boxer Ruby had her spleen out about 4 years ago (massively enlarged).
She bounced back really quickly and it didn't seem to effect her appetite.
She's now 11 and still going strong(ish).


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

I too have read this thread with trepidation! I hope Elle continues to recover well. It's such a tough choice, deciding how to proceed with an older dog, particularly. You want to do the right thing by the dog, give them the best chance of a pain free life, but when is treatment too much? Sounds like this was a good brave call though.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I have been to my vet tonight with my dogs for their annual boosters and rabies jab update for our trip later this year.

I asked him about spleen removal in dogs and was told it's not uncommon at all, mainly in older dogs, and like in humans doesn't appear to cause any problems later in life.

let the recovery be swift and painless


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Elle today



I think this must be painful


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

She will be fine
Once his intestines fell out
Due to a botched op

The repair was really good

He was fine with painkillers

And now he's really fine

A bit to fine if you ask me  

Aldra


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

She has been a little soldier, it's so difficult not been able to talk to see how much it hurts. IT has got to!
It's such a shame as she has been opened up three times now.
She was a rescue dog and when we had her we took her to the vets to make sure no puppies and they opened her up, only to fine she had already been opened up before.
She doesn't look much, but her temperament is so lovely, and she is so gentle, she hasn't got a bad bone in her.
She would even let people who don't know her, take a bone out of her mouth 8)
The opp has cost lots and the investigation, nearly as much, then we also had lots of test, to find she had an allergy to ordinary dog food and treats, but she was well worth it, and we would do the same again!
I just hope she gets through this, fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So do I garth

They are so very special

My mutt is sat here staring at me

He wants my rack of lamb

No chance

He doesn't know I'm selling him off

Just need to decide what I'm prepared to pay

Aldra


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Grath, ' she doesn't look much' - looks aren't everything - she looks just like Sandy,my auntie's dog when I was a kid. He was the most gentle boy. When he barked his front paws lifted from the ground. You're right, it does look painful, but she has lots of humans loving her and looking after her. Hope she progresses well


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Garth

I don't look much either

But you and I know :wink: :wink: 

Looks are not that important

Although to be fair she looks pretty good to me

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for posting the two pictures - pressing "Like" seemed the wrong response, but it is good to see, yes that looks as if it OUGHT to be painful, but dogs seem fully able to ignore things which would lay us flat.

The important thing is to use what pain control is recommended and support her as she gets over it - she will and in a few weeks when her hair has grown back you will begin to forget the current state.

It looks worse because she has lost so much hair that it stands out clearly as "unnatural", but it is only hair that has been removed and the wound does not look red and sore - so should be healing rapidly.

Lots of love, lots of good food and things will rapidly progress - oh yes and let Ellie have some of both of those too..... she deserves it.

But the summer is coming and she will be out running around with this just as a distant memory.

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We shave shadows belly

He loves it

It means his long hair doesn't sweep the mud etc and in hot weather keeps him cool

Important in the van

Does look a bit funny when he lies down though

Aldra


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

First problem! One of Elle's eyes has gone funny, red snd half closed. Looks quite bad. First thought a stroke, but everything else working ok, so think it might be a reactipn to meds. Waiting for vets to open!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Grath, I haven't posted before 'cos I know nothing about doggy spleens, but just wanted to let you know I'm rooting for Elle and wishing her a good recovery. I hope the vet will be able to reassure you today that she's OK. All the very best.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We took Elle to the Vets, thinking El had an allergic reaction to the medication.
Unfortunately, very sorry to say we were wrong! Elle's eye is getting pushed forward, by a lymph problem and the vet thinks this is cancerous and very serious. 
The vet is chasing this weeks earlier biopsy results and hopes to give us more information later today, meanwhile, she has changed the pain relief medication. 
So, unfortunately, it is not looking very good at all!
We were so very positive, and were hoping for a full recovery, but now, I think all we can look forward to is a short time`.
I thank all who have supported us, but unless any good news, I won't be continuing the thread.
We will keep it private as to upsetting for all involved, you my M/H forum friends, and our family!
Thank you once again!
Woof woof from Elle


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh dear, I can totally understand why you do not wish to continue the thread, but please do let us know how things go, it will not be easy but Ellie now has a definite place in the hearts of very many of us who have watched as things have progressed.

Our thoughts are with all of you as you face this very difficult battle towards it's conclusion.

Dave


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I can only echo Dave's comment above. So sorry you are going through this, Elle is so clearly loved.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Well, we are most certainly riding a roller-coaster.
Might have some good news 8) 
This morning, although we were waiting for the biopsy results, we were told by the Vet that she was pretty sure it was cancer and she was very worried about Elle's eye
Tonight, we have the results and they say it Elle is cancer free 8) but again still very worried about her eye.
So an emergency appointment is in the process of been made for an MRI scan, either tonight or tomorrow at Solihull 
So, in conclusion, there is a little light in this tunnel, except for the cost
 

£2500 up to yesterday
£100 this morning
£1500 MRI Scan
Total £4100 

We have been gutted by the Vet saying it was cancer, Daughter is angry, but she was telling it as she thought, and they have been correct with everything else they have done, meaning we have trust in them.
There are cheaper Vets, but trust is a big thing!
So, we are a little happier tonight!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Well, this situation is as fluid as can be.
The Vet asked to see Elle again, so that's twice today.
She now thinks it is a root tooth problem, causing the pressure on Elle's eye. Still not good, but not as bad!
Therefore, the MRI scan was not booked!
Elle has to go again to the Vets in the morning and depending on the situation, a general anaesthetic may be given and some teeth out. Or she may delay the extraction for a few days! 
Medication has been changed again and antibiotics given.
Her eye looks so terrible and it is a serious concern, the pressure needs to be elevated, or she could loose her eye.
As I said, a very fluid situation!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Presumably they'll Xray her to see if there's a tooth problem. I'm surprised they didn't do that today given the seriousness of her symptoms.

Keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Tugs, thanks and we know, but Elle has had past problems and the Vets have been very good. They got to the bottom of her allergy, to nearly every normal dog food and treats. Her previous Vets had no clue.
We do trust them, they are expensive, we are not happy with today, but do understand why.
We just want Elle better, cost, or blame doesn't come into it!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Garth

It cost us 4,000 pounds tio get shadow better and he was 6 

And money may not count , but age does

You are desperate that elliedog be well

But she has had a good life

She has no fear of death

And I'mhoping she will recover

But it may not be so

Meanwhile you and your daughter have to step back, love her to bits and allow life to take its course
And know whatever happens

Elliedog was loved to bits

She loves you to bits

And

What could be more important

Thinking and hoping with you
Sandra


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Grath, so sorry to heat this turn of events. Hope things go ok. xx


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

This morning, Elle has again been admitted as an in patient at the Vets.
Her eye swelling has come down a little, but still has a long way to go.
The Vets don't think it is connected to the spleen, except it could be stress. Or it could be an abscess!
They are checking up on her and might, later, be removing some teeth.
We hope to have her home again later tonight!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

All the very best, Graham, I so hope she'll be OK.


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Grath. Everything crossed for the lovely Elle xx


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just got back from vets, yes this late, vets kept her untill 9 pm. Elle has had two teeth out and a growth inside her mouth. Teeth and growth sent for tests. Elle eating and drinking and most omportantly, getting better from spleen op. You guys who have stuck with me, a BIG thank you. Oh, another £508 today, but vet put in a direct claim this time, as she says we have spent enough. Follow up, later in week. Posted by phone, so might be misfingered words


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I forget to say. Teeth were removed, so as to reduce presure on eye. Eye still bad, but better than it was


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey Grath, checking in on Elle, but see you havn't posted for a couple of days. Do hope she's progressing ok. xx


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

cypsygal said:


> Hey Grath, checking in on Elle, but see you havn't posted for a couple of days. Do hope she's progressing ok. xx


. Hi, thanks for asking. Elle is doing very well for her age. We are daily elle sitting, to make sure she doesn't strain herself by doing something she should not do. Her eye is also getting better, since having teeth out. She is quite wobbly on her legs, particulary her back legs. She is getting lots of attention, cant go outside except to do a wee or pooh. Tomorrow, she is going to vets for check up. Posted by mobile so might have misfingered. Will post agsin when more to tell. Thanks again


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the updates and DO NOT WORRY IF IT IS DONE ON THE PHONE - as long as we can make out the gist of it we will be happy to read the news.

I gave up worrying about SPAG when i retired from teaching.....

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Here is the latest for Elle followers.
We went to the Vets this afternoon and the Vets, nurses, and receptionists were all very happy with Elle's recovery. 
They added, saying it is so nice to see such a poorly dog recover and look so healthy again. They said, this is the sort of thing that makes their jobs so worth while.
Today is 2 days short of two weeks when she had her spleen removed and exactly one week since she had teeth out to alleviate pressure on her eye, which the vets were worried she could loose, but the difference is fantastic. I did take photo's of her eye, and the over 12 inch stitched up cut, but I thought they were too horrible to post.
Elle is now permitted to have very short easy walks, just to the end of the cul-de-sac. I am sure she will be happy to have a little meander as she is getting restless and bored. 
She is even allowed to go upstairs, but must be carried down, at least daughter can now sleep in her bed and not the settee.
We do have one downside, and that is, she seems to have lost some feeling in her back legs, and does have difficulty getting up, hopefully, this might improve, but not necessarily.
Just 8 days ago, we thought it could be all over, but now, we are so very happy and are content that things are looking good.
Still a long way to full recovery, however things are good!
A very BIG THANKS to Elle followers


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Something's are what they are

But we just hope and continue

They give so much

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The fact that she is getting restless and bored is also an indication that she is getting better, so she certainly thinks she is on the mend.

Glad to hear it and I also would hope that there will be continued improvement in her back legs - part of that could equally be due to NOT moving for a while and laying awkwardly on a nerve...... it may well take time to recover, so simply support where needed as you are.

Good to hear it, thanks for letting us know.

Dave


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Glad to hear this heartening news, Go Elle x


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

So pleased to hear that she is doing so well. Keep up the good work.

There are specialist physiotherapists for dogs. The qualification is ACPAT and should be after their name. They did wonders for my old girl. Might be worth an investigation? They will only see a dog on referral from the dog's vet but most vets are happy to do this if they are qualified physios.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks for the update, Graham, I do hope her recovery continues well.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just to lighten things up a little.
You know I said Elle was getting restless , understandably as for the last two weeks, she has not been outside except to go to the Vets.
Mrs McGrath has just taken Elle for a short walk and Elle had to be virtually dragged as back! Poor little thing, just didn't want to go home :lol: She was really enjoying herself.
Incidentally, you should have seen her face, yesterday, when she was in the waiting room at the Vets  We were waiting for over one hour as appointments had overrun and they had a couple of emergencies. Elle's face said it all  She looked so sheepish, and you could tell, she was worried about what was to happen next  Luckily as I already said, it was all good 8)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Great news  

Sandra


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

great news hope it continues


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Delighted with such good news  
I think Dave could well be right regarding her back legs. Think how stiff we get if we have been in bed for a while. More short ambles may well cure the problem - lets hope so anyway.
Sue


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Suenliam said:


> Delighted with such good news
> I think Dave could well be right regarding her back legs. Think how stiff we get if we have been in bed for a while. More short ambles may well cure the problem - lets hope so anyway.
> Sue


Thanks Sue, Mrs McGrath is walking her as I type.
Unfortunately, Elle does have arthritis in her rear legs or hips  
Possibly a bit of enforced, lack of exercise as well.
However, she can now have her daily small walks, hopefully getting longer.
Thanks again


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

There are medications available

Glucosamine for dogs

Most health food sites stock it

Ie Simply supplements 

Glucosamine & chondroitin
1-3 tablets daily

£14 99 120 tabs

Albert takes them, the human ones which I suspect are the same

At any rate he isn't barking yet :lol: :lol: 

When the weather improves swimming will help, if she likes to swim

Aldra


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

we've been giving Meggy our collie Glucosamine & Chondritiin tablets from Morrisons and she has noticeably improved on her near front shoulder limp. Additionally she doesn't try to avoid them in her food like she would with 'normal' medicine


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank you Guys, I will pass this on to our Daughter Tammie


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Tammie

What a lovely name

Aldra


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Elle*

Update, as promised.
Unfortunately, Elle over the last couple of weeks has gone from improving and been able to walk to the local shops, to not been able to walk at all.
Elle's back legs have deteriorated so much that last weekend, she could just about walk to the garden and back, before her legs failed, so a couple of slings were ordered so that we could help her. Even before the slings arrived, Elle had unfortunately deteriorated even more and could just about walk outside, but not back again. Then catastrophe on Wednesday evening, she was in severe pain and had to be rushed to the Vets.
Elle was given the strongest pain killler they had, and the Vet offered to either give Elle a scan and another operation, this time on her back, or put her to sleep!
Tammie decided to take Elle home for one last night to consider, but in reality she couldn't put Elle through another operation. Tammie cuddled Elle all through the night, none of us slept, knowing what we had to do, but hoping beyond hope for any improvement.
Yesterday morning, the painkillers were wearing off and Elle again was showing serious discomfort, and little chance of improvement, so Tammie contacted the Vets asking if they could come out to help Elle to sleep in doggie heaven.
While waiting for the Vets to make preparations, Elle showed she was in severe pain, and it was decided to immediately take her to the Vets.
Elle is now having the time of her life,chasing cats and squirrels in doggie heaven!
I must admit, I have never been so emotional in all my life, not even when my parents died, as she was such a gentle four legged daughter!
Please don't respond as I will not be answering again on this thread, but I felt it only right to let all who have contributed to this thread, know the final outcome.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Elle in happier times, looking out through our van door


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

We dont expect you to answer ,

Just know, I believe all our thoughts are with you and your family 

she was obviously a well loved and cared for dog 

Thanks for keeping us updated ,It cant have been easy to write those last two posts I hope I will have the same courage when the time comes Regards David


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

There is a time and place Garth and all will be well

Love to you and tammie

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Run free sweet Ellie...


If she could thank you for all the care you gave her then I am sure she would.


----------

